# NYC Bimmerfest Dinner on 4/19/03 in NY City (Official Autoshow dinner ;) )



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I've been talking to Alee & Ack who will be here with webguy (Chris) on the weekend of the Autoshow . . .

How about we all meet somewhere for Dinner on Saturday night.

If your interested, post here . . . also if you have a suggestion of a good place, post it also . . . 


Hope we can work something out and all meet each other ! ! !


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

I'm in!

I don't have a specific suggestion for a place to eat, but it would be nice to bring some business to the downtown Manhattan restaurants. :thumbup:

But I'm game for almost anything, but please don't make me eat in Times Square!


----------



## bh330ci (Feb 6, 2002)

alee said:


> *I'm in!
> 
> I don't have a specific suggestion for a place to eat, but it would be nice to bring some business to the downtown Manhattan restaurants. :thumbup:
> 
> But I'm game for almost anything, but please don't make me eat in Times Square!  *


How downtown do you want? Cuccina de Peche(spelling?) is on 4th ST(definitely) between 2nd and 3rd(I'm pretty sure). Absolutely awesome Italian food, friendly staff and not bad price-wise. Wish I could be up there to meet up with some 'festers


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

I'm down, and I'm sure Pete is too... maybe if he ever gets online he'll let us know.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

DougDogs said:


> *One question...is this "guys night out" or are spouses coming along???*


I'm not staying up past my bedtime. :eeps: 

Bring whoever you're with. I plan on bringing Ann, the woman who I captured using secret ninja techiques and mind control methods and has been forced to live with me for the last several years.  :thumbup:



> *Personally, I haven't mentioned anything to my wife about the car show / dinner:eeps: :eeps: *


What's a few nights sleeping in your garage? :dunno:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

DougDogs said:


> *Is that the day Phil was talking about going?? sounds good to me! *


It was but some one forgot to remind me that that is Easter weekend and I have a family thing planned @ my dad's country club

So I will not be able to attend  :bawling: :banghead:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *I'm not staying up past my bedtime. :eeps:
> 
> Bring whoever you're with. I plan on bringing Ann, the woman who I captured using secret ninja techiques and mind control methods and has been forced to live with me for the last several years.  :thumbup:*


:lmao:

I need to learn those techniques 



alee said:


> *What's a few nights sleeping in your garage? :dunno: *


It would be months for me  :eeps:

But I am tempted :angel:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *It would be months for me  :eeps:*


The wagon is soooo roomy. And you wouldn't have to look at it from the outside.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

DougDogs said:


> *I'll have to find out how late the ferries run back to NJ. I don't want to drive in the city. *


Wimp! How far are you outside the city? If need be, I can drive you back.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *And you wouldn't have to look at it from the outside.  *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

As long as there is an Amtrak train leaving late I should be able to stay for dinner since I am coming up already for the show. Or I can just get a hotel room for the night. :thumbup:


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Im in. I don't care where we go to eat; anything is good for me. Distance doesn't really matter either, quick cab or subway ride to most places - we're staying right in mid-town.

I'm looking forward to meeting all of you guys (and their significant others).


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

DougDogs said:


> *:rofl: :rofl: No, I didn't mean staying out late, by "boys night out" I just wondered if people were bringing their "others"
> 
> I'll have to find out how late the ferries run back to NJ. I don't want to drive in the city. *


The ferry runs until around 12:00 am from NYC to NJ.


----------



## 325xi-SteelGray (Dec 27, 2001)

Wish I could be there but now that i'm working, I will be doing so all weekend. I'll have a playoff game for lacrosse and hockey as well as an exhibition game for soccer, gotta love pro-sports in Rochester... 

Viet-Nam is an awesome Vietnamese place in Chinatown, great food but very poor decore. I love Penang and Jasmine's.

Dallas BBQ is some good bbq with awesomely huge margaritas!


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I was going to be by myself but if others are bringing their wifes/girlfirends, I will bring mine . . .

They could talk about how crazy and obsessed we are . . .


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Guys maybe we should think about reservations or something? 

We need a final head count. I'll start:

*1*


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

2 & 3 (myself and Ann)


----------



## rkny (May 29, 2002)

As for places to eat, how about Nam on Reade street in Tribeca? I've heard good things about it, and I think it was a restaurant that opened around September 11th -- I remember there was a NY Times article on the place about a year ago . . . . Alee -- isn't that around where you are?


----------



## MikeW (Dec 20, 2001)

Haven't bought he Bimmer yet, but I am in NYC.

Can I come an play (or eat as the case may be)?

BTW, we have a good GERMAN restaurant up by me.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

MikeW said:


> *Haven't bought he Bimmer yet, but I am in NYC.
> 
> Can I come an play (or eat as the case may be)?
> 
> BTW, we have a good GERMAN restaurant up by me. *


Which one?

There's also Zum Schneider down in the east village-- but I think it might be too small to accomodate all of us. And, there's also Hallo Berlin -- which is ok.

http://gonyc.about.com/cs/restaurants/gr/rr_halloberlin.htm


----------



## MikeW (Dec 20, 2001)

I thought I'd just pop this back up to remind everyone that it's tommorrow.

See you there.


----------



## Spiderm0n (Dec 19, 2001)

Can't make it this weekend.  I'll be out of town. Have fun guys!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Just got back from the auto show (going again tomorrow too ). What a great show. :thumbup: Pics forthcoming after I process the first 1.6gb of photos I took.


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

NY Autoshow... Dang I miss it... I also miss Plataforma on 49th St. between 7th and 8th avenues. Those of you who like meat and have a chance, check it out... 

Enjoy!


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Hey dinner was awesome guys, nice to meet all of you! :thumbup:


----------

